
Facebook and How UIs Twist Your Words - gdilla
https://medium.com/user-experience-design-1/facebook-and-how-uis-twist-your-words-4ceedc5fd93#.sqrvcqkm3
======
tempodox
Very interesting. Observations like these should be a fixed part of UI/UX
design.

